# Pictures of My Wood Stacks and Shed (Lots of Them!)



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

I've admired everyone's rows, stacks, and piles of wood on here so I thought I'd snap some pictures of what I have. Everything has been scrounged. Nothing has been removed from our 5 acres of woods.

First picture here is 2.0 cords of sugar maple and .75 hickory - hickory was craigs list score already cut to length and sugar maple was already cut and delivered by tree service guy.

Second picture is 2.25 cords of red oak, white oak, and mulberry - red oak and mulberry craigs list score (I had to cut down trees) and white oak was in a front yard with a free sign.

Third picture is of all the wood from previous description.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking good winter almost here great job!


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

About .5 cord of oak and about .75 cord of maple, two pictures of same stacks, oak was craigs list score, maple was in the ditch courtest of the power company cutting up the road.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

Newest score, red oak, huge tree blown down in storm at edge of property a large equipment dealership. Stopped in asked if they wanted it, owner said I could have it if I took the brush too. No problem. Load trailer, then load brush on top, then ratchet strap it down. When home shove off brush into edge of garden then throw a match to it. Guessing 1.5 cords here.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

Wood that is stacked is white oak. Two miles down the road a car hit the tree, tree fell, someone took limbs, branches, and top of tree, left trunk for week and a half in the ditch. I took the trunk which was about 20 feet long and 24" diameter. Newly scrounged red oak from previous post in background.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

1.5 cords of cherry, courtesty of a road widening project a few miles away. Homeowner even helped me cut it and load it out of his front yard.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

about .5 cord of oak from a friend that had his woods logged out and let me take some of the tops, crotches, and gnarly pieces they didn't haul away.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

about .75 cords of just mixed junk wood.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

about .75 cords of mulberry and red oak, was getting wood at a house where a tree service guy was working and the neighbot told me I could have this stuff.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

about 1 cord of oak and hickory, I forgot where I got it.

second picutre is combination of the oak and hickory and previous two posts.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

2 cords of maple from friends logged property, tops and limbs.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

1.75 cords junk wood, pine, catalpa, cottonwood all scrounged.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

1 cord pine and misc junk


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

1 cord elm in front row, fresh cut and stacked in back is willow. Willow was cut and loaded for me by tree service company. Elm was cut by tree service company, I had to go pick it up though, only a few  miles away.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 24, 2008)

first picture is what is left of the willow to process, second picture is just an area shot of the previous few posts.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 24, 2008)

I would change your title to "Scrounger Savant" or "Scrounga Extrordinairre"

Some mighty nice stacks of wood you got there....I guess you are good to go until 2012


----------



## drewboy (Oct 24, 2008)

I think everyone should move their woodstoves to scroungers house... Incredible Piles!!


----------



## jeanw (Oct 26, 2008)

wow   Guy you must have a big yard or shall I say acreage ????
  Yeah whats with the barrels ???? Rainbarrels I bet......  I have several   Course I bet my neighbors here in sububa dont like
a guy   who like to conserve right ???? 
I must be related ?????      LOL
 Take care
Jean


----------



## flewism (Oct 26, 2008)

Good looking piles, I've been in Rockford a few times over the years for youth hockey, it is a beautiful area.  Those 93 Rockford Rams were a tough crew.  I'm in Monroe Co. and here a couple picture of my piles all scrounged.  The pile of rounds shown in the pictures is about twice as big  now and I split about 3/4 a cord of oak today getting ready for next winter.  The split wood in the pictures is ash and hickory. and I have at least 5 good size ash to drop now that the soybeans have been harvested.


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 27, 2008)

jeanw said:
			
		

> wow   Guy you must have a big yard or shall I say acreage ????
> Yeah whats with the barrels ???? Rainbarrels I bet......
> Jean



We have about 10.5 acres with about half of that being wooded.

Yep, the barrels are for rain water for the garden. I put two barrels under the downspout from the house. The rest go behind the pole barn up by the house. When I get one full under the downspout I let gravity siphon it to the barrels behind the barn. They all sit a good 20 feet or more higher than the garden. So when it's time to water the garden we just siphon it out of the barrles. Gets pretty good head pressure too. You can put your thumb over the end of the hose and spray it pretty good. Beats running the well pump to water.


----------



## jamkam (Oct 28, 2008)

We couldn't figure out where to put our pile, then someone saw our screened in porch next to our house, off our deck that was only used as junk storage and said "EUREKA!"

3-4 cords later (and a lot of sweeping and dump trips)....


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 28, 2008)

sweet looking pics.

I have a question? why are some piles covered and others are not??

John


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 29, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> why are some piles covered and others are not??
> 
> John



The covered piles are going to be used now and through the winter. Wanted to keep the rain and snow off of them.


----------



## jamkam (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't get over the amount of wood some of you folks have. I mean, I'd love to have the space to store all that wood!  What we have here is wood envy!


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 29, 2008)

Scrounger said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks luke.so you dont cover your wood till its ready??


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 29, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> Thanks luke.so you dont cover your wood till its ready??



I don't cover until the end of summer when the fall rains start.


----------



## the_dude (Oct 29, 2008)

Scrounger, 

Quite impressive.  How many cord do you have total?


----------



## Scrounger (Oct 30, 2008)

the_dude said:
			
		

> Scrounger,
> 
> Quite impressive.  How many cord do you have total?



Just a guess, 18 cord, with 4 more in the wood shed pictured here.


----------



## Cory92 (Oct 31, 2008)

What kid of tree did those big blue logs in the first pic come from?
Are they from a Smurf Elm or a Blue Hickory? :lol:


----------



## barnartist (Nov 7, 2008)

about 160' of stacked wood since april/may. You guys think this should be good and dry? Lots of sun and breeze goes right through the long pile. Pile runs east /west.


----------



## barnartist (Nov 7, 2008)

sorry, i'll have to downsize my pic and attach later...


----------



## Skippydo (Nov 9, 2008)

Wood pile is not impressive but all I need for my fireplace in bar area and my "buck" stove in garage.

I heat my house with a Harmon Pf100 Wood Pellet furnace.  Love the heat!


----------

